# Old garmin question



## love2fish93 (Jul 22, 2007)

My grandpa just bought a new boat and it cane with an old garmin gps 3 plus (3=III).(this is where the fun starts:sad He is not tech freindly and does not have an owners' manual. I am fairly good at finding out how things work but have not had time to sit down with it. Would anyone have ANY ideas AND/OR Suggestions as to how it works? I need to find fairly soon because I am supposed to go to huron this week and He would like a gps to go with. As a last resort, I have an etrex legend but it wouldnt be a permanant change. I know you guys have been good in the past so I appreciate the reading.

Thanks again,

Pat


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Ask and you shall receive! 

https://buy.garmin.com/shop/store/manual.jsp?product=010-00185-00&cID=167&pID=121

John


----------

